# Said I'd never do this but I need some guesses!!



## Ellberry

Hi ladies!!!

We always decided that we would stay team yellow and have very much done so :happydance: We had our anomaly scan monday just gone and everything was fine:thumbup: Infact I was so worried and concentrating that baby was ok it didnt even cross my mind that the sonographer would be able to see the sex :dohh:

Well, when I first found out we were expecting my instincts screamed boy, then I convinced myself not to think anything as I didnt want to get too 'attached' to anything in particular, then somewhere along the line I really got a girl feeling...this week I have become so so so convinced its a girl, to the point that I would say im 100% sure, which is ridiculous!!!! :wacko::wacko:

I need to point out that we will be delighted with a boy or a girl and have no preference, I just dont want to get too stuck on something!!!

Anyway, so I was wondering if any of you could just help me out with your opinions looking at the scan photos??? (i never looked into nub/skull theories as I didnt want to guess myself) and I had no idea what we were looking at in the scan so nothing there could have influenced my feelings!!! :shrug:

I guess I would just like people to say if they think a boy is likely, so I can believe you and go back to sitting on the fence :haha: :haha:

The first 2 pictures are 12wk, last 3 are 20+3 :thumbup:

Thankyou!!! and I hope you and bumps are all doing wonderfully :flower::flower:
 



Attached Files:







20130321_1367.jpg
File size: 33.8 KB
Views: 64









20130321_1368.jpg
File size: 30 KB
Views: 57









20130321_1369.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 50









20130321_1370.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 50









20130321_1371.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 45


----------



## sharnahw

Girl :) x


----------



## wristwatch24

Girl!


----------



## CaptainMummy

Ill guess boy =)

Gorgeous pics x


----------



## Foxybabyhg3

Thinking girl!


----------



## embeth

Looks to be very boy looking nub, would say boy ! ;)


----------



## Calibeachbum

Looks like boy.


----------



## Ali33

I am thinking boy :)


----------



## Ellberry

Ohhhhhh 3 girls and 4 boy guesses!! :) :)

Thanks so much ladies, you have made me doubt myself...this is a good thing :thumbup:

I cannot wait to see what we have, cant beleive we have another 4-5months to wait :haha::haha:


----------



## Cala

My instinct said boy.

Are those bubbles?!?!


----------



## Ellberry

Thankyou!!! :) They do look like bubbles dont they!?!?!? :) I'm think it was just the cord though! :)


----------



## bubbles82

I think boy :)


----------



## cantwaitforu

I think boy!


----------



## MamaPerez

Looks very boyish to me.


----------



## counting

My thoughts are boy :thumbup:


----------



## nino3

that is a very clear boy nub, congats


----------



## Hanterrii

I think boy


----------



## Ellberry

Wow I guess we're having a boy then :haha:

Shame, we'd decided on a nice girls name....the boys one isnt half a nice:winkwink::haha:


----------



## bubbles82

You never know, could still be a little lady!


----------



## Sephie

A boy guess from me too! :)


----------



## Welsh mtb

boy! x


----------



## Ellberry

Haha thanks bubbles :)
I must be honest, Im now really scared that im disappointed :wacko: I dont think I am as I know I was excited when I thought boy but I'm just worried now that I will be!!! :wacko:

I just phoned my dh to tell him I put the photos up etc, he told me off for being too impatient and listening to 'a load on nonsense' :haha:

Perhaps its just because of a hard day at work and over emotional hormones:thumbup:


----------



## klcuk3

My oh thinks I'm crazy asking people to guess from the scan photos! 

I think girl by the 20 week pics xx


----------



## exoticsiren

I think girl


----------



## ZoeyKaspian

Boy boy boy! :)


----------



## Ellberry

I never really come on the site anymore as don't seem to have the time but just thought I would update this thread...I went on to have a gorgeous baby boy so the majority of you were right :haha::haha::haha: Thanks xxx


----------



## Lucy3

The nub looks like it's quite forked and narrow which makes me think girl, but then it's also on quite an angle... Which makes me think boy! But going by the 20 week scan I'm leaning towards girl! Well done on staying team yellow, you strong lady!! :flower:


----------



## kate1984

I think boy for sure nub look complete opposite of mine and i have a girly growing


----------



## Nats21

Ellberry said:


> I never really come on the site anymore as don't seem to have the time but just thought I would update this thread...I went on to have a gorgeous baby boy so the majority of you were right :haha::haha::haha: Thanks xxx

Congratulations hun xx


----------



## Misscalais

I think boy from the nub.


----------



## Misscalais

Lol I didn't realise this thread was from so long ago! Congrats on your sweet little boy!


----------

